# R8 collet clamping range - is there a standard?



## Alan H. (Jul 2, 2017)

I searched for a published industry standard for clamping range for R8 collets.  I had no luck finding one.  

As always, I found McMaster helpful.  They specify a tolerance for what they sell of -.004" to 0".   BTW, the 5C's McMaster sells are Lyndex so I would expect their R8's are of the same origin.  

Question - is there an industry standard for clamping range for R8 collets?  If so, where does one find it?   I am guessing there is not one but wanted to ask here.


----------



## mksj (Jul 2, 2017)

Have not seen anything published, other than it is specified that they do not collapse. Some postings indicate +/-0.002", so they are made to hold dimensionally correct tooling.  You could probably call the technical department to see what they recommend.


----------

